# Need a Philosophy dupe...



## LJA (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey ya'll    

I'm checking all the usual suspects tonight, but I had a request today for a dupe of Philosophy's "Pure Grace".

Linkeroo:  http://www.philosophy.com/web/store/cat ... 4032_30502

I can find "Amazing Grace" all day long, but it seems to be tougher to track down this one.   If anyone knows where I can get a dupe, I'll love ya forever.  I checked fragranceoilfinder - no dice.
TIA and mega hugs...


Edited to add:  Save On Scents has one.  Yay!  So nevermind.   :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

There ya go, gotta like that.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 11, 2009)

The Scent Works has one, too. They call it by the name 'Pureed Grapes' because of trademark issues. That's the one I use and I really love it.

IrishLass


----------



## LJA (Jun 11, 2009)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> The Scent Works has one, too. They call it by the name 'Pureed Grapes' because of trademark issues. That's the one I use and I really love it.
> 
> IrishLass



Thank you!!!!


----------

